# Abiword



## Dominique 33 (6 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai téléchargé Abiword, Configuration machine "eMac combo 10.2.8"
Je l'ai éssayé, je rédige un journal pour mon club de cyclotourisme.
Si vous n'avez que du texte à taper c'est la copie conforme de Word Micrsoft il fonctionne très bien.
Mais impossible d'importer des images de Applework 6, ni des photo d'iPhoto
Quand au correcteur orthographique, soi je suis le roi en la matière, ce que je n'ai jamais été soit il ne fonctionne pas. 
Je l'ai jeté, ce logiciel ne correspond à mes besoins dans l'état. Seulement appleword 6 est un peu juste notament dans le traîtement de texte.

Si une âme charitable l'utilise dans la même configuration que moi et qu'elle obtient des résultats correctes, je serai heureux s'il partageait son expérience avec moi et me faisait connaître ses parametrages.

Je le(s) remercie chaleureusement

Dominique


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2005)

Je n'utilise plus ce logiciel, il avait trop de problèmes de mise en page à l'époque où je l'avais essayé. Ceci dit, ça remonte un peu, il a pu se perfectionner depuis.

J'utilise RagTime Solo (dictionnaires payants), en PAO, AppleWorks en traitement de texte.

Si vraiment tu veux du gratuit et plus perfectionné qu'AppleWorks, essaye OpenOffice.org, qui tourne sous X11 (je crois de mémoire que ça n'est pas possible, ou compliqué sous Jaguar, ce qui est ton système...), ou NeoOffice, le même en Aqua mais un peu plus long à démarrer.


----------



## Dominique 33 (6 Novembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Je n'utilise plus ce logiciel, il avait trop de problèmes de mise en page à l'époque où je l'avais essayé. Ceci dit, ça remonte un peu, il a pu se perfectionner depuis.
> 
> J'utilise RagTime Solo (dictionnaires payants), en PAO, AppleWorks en traitement de texte.
> 
> Si vraiment tu veux du gratuit et plus perfectionné qu'AppleWorks, essaye OpenOffice.org, qui tourne sous X11 (je crois de mémoire que ça n'est pas possible, ou compliqué sous Jaguar, ce qui est ton système...), ou NeoOffice, le même en Aqua mais un peu plus long à démarrer.



Merci pour ta réponse, je suis allé sur le lien, c'est bien expliqué l'installation semble facile par contre il est proposé le tétchargement de l'aide en français avec plusieurs lignes de chargement dois je tout télécharger ?


----------



## Berthold (7 Novembre 2005)

De mémoire, j'ai chargé le programme principal (gros, il faut une bonne connexion) et le patch correctif. Je ne me suis pas encombré de l'aide ou du reste, et ça fonctionne.


----------



## Dominique 33 (7 Novembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> De mémoire, j'ai chargé le programme principal (gros, il faut une bonne connexion) et le patch correctif. Je ne me suis pas encombré de l'aide ou du reste, et ça fonctionne.




Bonjour,

Effectivement j'aurai du lire avec un peu plus d'attention, il n'est pas neccessaire de télécharger tous ces dossiers. Je suis obligé d'attendre d'avoir acheter une barette mémoire supplémentaire pour le faire fonctionner car je n'ai que 128 Mo de mémoir vive. Mais cela ne saurait tarder.

Merci de tous ces conseils à une autre fois.
Je tiendrai au courant dès que je l'aurai installer.  

Domionique


----------



## Berthold (7 Novembre 2005)

Dominique 33 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis obligé d'attendre d'avoir acheter une barette mémoire supplémentaire pour le faire fonctionner car je n'ai que 128 Mo de mémoir vive. Mais cela ne saurait tarder.


C'est effectivement trop juste. Premier réflexe quand on achète un Mac : rajouter de la RAM, à moins qu'un bonne âme y ait pensé pour vous... (C'est encore assez rare)  Pour toi le double serait bien, 256 Mo pour Jaguar ça doit être à peu près confortable.





			
				Dominique 33 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de tous ces conseils à une autre fois.
> Je tiendrai au courant dès que je l'aurai installer.


Si ça a pu aider...


----------



## Dominique 33 (7 Novembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement trop juste. Premier réflexe quand on achète un Mac : rajouter de la RAM, à moins qu'un bonne âme y ait pensé pour vous... (C'est encore assez rare)  Pour toi le double serait bien, 256 Mo pour Jaguar ça doit être à peu près confortable.Si ça a pu aider...




 Oui ça m'aide surtout cela confirme ma décision je vais ajouter 256 Mo au 128 que j'ai déjà et là ça devrai être confortable.

Merci tout de même

et bonne soirée


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Novembre 2005)

Dominique 33 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai téléchargé Abiword, Configuration machine "eMac combo 10.2.8"
> Je l'ai éssayé, je rédige un journal pour mon club de cyclotourisme.
> ...


Je ne sais pas si cela te conviendra, mais j'apprécie tout particulièrement TeXShop, que je préfère personnellement à AbiWord. 
Je parlais de ce logiciel *ici*.


----------



## Dominique 33 (8 Novembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si cela te conviendra, mais j'apprécie tout particulièrement TeXShop, que je préfère personnellement à AbiWord.
> Je parlais de ce logiciel *ici*.




Bonjour,

je viens de lire ton info à propos de TexShop, Ce logiciel permet-il d'inserrer des images et des Photos depuis iPhoto ou Appleword 6, Si c'est le cas alors ça m'intérresse si non j'attendrai d'avoir un peu plus de mémoir, ce n'est pas pressé je faisait jusqu'à maintenant je peux attendre encore un peu.

Merci tout de même pour l'info


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Novembre 2005)

Dominique 33 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens de lire ton info à propos de TexShop, Ce logiciel permet-il d'inserrer des images et des Photos depuis iPhoto ou Appleword 6, Si c'est le cas alors ça m'intérresse si non j'attendrai d'avoir un peu plus de mémoir, ce n'est pas pressé je faisait jusqu'à maintenant je peux attendre encore un peu.
> 
> Merci tout de même pour l'info


Ce que je ne comprends pas dans ton post, c'est ta référence à Appleword 6... Je connais Word, ainsi qu'AppleWorks, mais pas AppleWord... 


Quant à ta question...
Personnellement, je ne me suis jamais servi de TeXShop pour insérer des images dans un document contenant du texte.
Ce que je peux déjà dire est que l'on peut utiliser TeXShop pour ouvrir un document en .jpg contenu dans iPhoto, par exemple (je viens d'essayer).

Pour l'insertion d'images dans un document texte, je ne sais pas et ne pourrai pas te le dire aujourd'hui. Je repasserai peut-être demain.

Je peux déjà te faire un copier-coller de l'aide TeXShop concernant l'insertion d'images ; il semblerait que l'on puisse insérer des images dans un document texte en tapant une commande spécifique, mais je n'ai pas le temps de chercher davantage. 




> The programs pdftex and pdflatex can use graphic files produced in pdf, jpg, png, or mps format. If you are using the default latex template and installed the graphic conversion packages from Gerben Wierda's distribution, you can also use graphic files produced in eps or tif format; they will automatically be converted to pdf or png formats during typesetting. One peculiarity is that tiff files must have extension ".tif" rather than ".tiff". The native graphics format of Mac OS X is pdf (portable document format) and such files print well at any size. It is likely that most future Mac graphics programs will output pdf.
> 
> If you used TeX in the past, your illustrations may be in eps format. These files must be converted to pdf format before being typeset with pdftex and pdflatex. As explained above, this will happen automatically if you use the default latex template. You can also convert an eps illustration by opening it in TeXShop. The illustration will appear in a graphic window and TeXShop will simultaneously write the corresponding pdf file to disk. Ghostscript also contains a command line program to convert; indeed TeXShop calls this program. To convert myfile.eps to myfile.pdf within Terminal, type
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique 33 (8 Novembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je ne comprends pas dans ton post, c'est ta référence à Appleword 6... Je connais Word, ainsi qu'AppleWorks, mais pas AppleWord...
> 
> 
> Quant à ta question...
> ...



J'ai fait une faute de frappe c'est bien AppleWorks 6, milles escuses,
J'ai traduit les infos que tu me donnes, en effet il est possible d'inserrer de photos une fois les avoir transformées au format "pdf" ou "tif" et pas "tiff" mais suivant la version cela se fait automatiquement ou en passant par le terminal c'est là que le bas blesse moi et le terminal on est pas très copain,
il me faut quelque chose de plus simple, donc j'en reviens au point de départ je vais attendre un peu

À plus


----------



## pattes (8 Novembre 2005)

Perso j'ai jamais utilisé abi machin truc et Ragtime solo... J'utilise MS Word parce qu'il y a entourage... Bon passons tous les chats sont gris la nuit... Et qu'un peu de mémoire vie en plus n'est pas de refus pour ton mac car n'oublie si tu tape de longs textes c'est elle qui enregistre tout... Temporairement jusqu'à ce que tu enregistres ou que tu redémarres.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Novembre 2005)

Dominique 33 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait une faute de frappe c'est bien AppleWorks 6, milles escuses,
> J'ai traduit les infos que tu me donnes, en effet il est possible d'inserrer de photos une fois les avoir transformées au format "pdf" ou "tif" et pas "tiff" mais suivant la version cela se fait automatiquement ou en passant par le terminal c'est là que le bas blesse moi et le terminal on est pas très copain,
> il me faut quelque chose de plus simple, donc j'en reviens au point de départ je vais attendre un peu
> 
> À plus


Pour le traitement de texte simple, par goût et peut-être aussi par habitude de son interface, je préfère personnellement TexShop à Abiword.
 Je reviendrai si besoin est sur TeXShop.


 Mais je voudrais d'abord dire un mot d'AbiWord. 
 En moins d'une minute, j'ai composé un document mixte contenant du texte et une image.
 Il m'a suffit d'ouvrir une fenêtre AbiWord, puis de taper mon texte, et ensuite d'insérer l'image. 

 Pour insérer l'image, il suffit de cliquer sur "Insert", pour faire défiler le menu déroulant, puis de sélectionner "Picture..."
 Puis j'ai simplement sélectionné "Images", puis "IPhoto Library", et dans iPhoto Library l'image de mon choix. En l'occurrence une photo en .jpg. 

 Il suffit ensuite d'enregistrer le document.
 Ensuite, pour ouvrir le document, ouvrir AbiWord, puis File, puis Open, et choisir le document à ouvrir.


 Pour illustrer mon exemple, voici en pièce jointe une capture d'écran du document AbiWord en question.


----------



## Dominique 33 (10 Novembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pour le traitement de texte simple, par goût et peut-être aussi par habitude de son interface, je préfère personnellement TexShop à Abiword.
> Je reviendrai si besoin est sur TeXShop.
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour, j'ai sans doute loupé une commande lorsque je l'ai essayé, je n'ai pas le temps aujourd'hui mais je vais reéssayer car au niveau frappe de document je dois reconnaître qu'il correspond à ce que je cherche, il est bien mieux que AppleWorks 6. 
Merci de ton tuto à plus  
Dominique


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Novembre 2005)

Dominique 33 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'ai sans doute loupé une commande lorsque je l'ai essayé, je n'ai pas le temps aujourd'hui mais je vais reéssayer car au niveau frappe de document je dois reconnaître qu'il correspond à ce que je cherche, il est bien mieux que AppleWorks 6.
> Merci de ton tuto à plus
> Dominique


 J'ai réalisé le petit document de démonstration avec AbiWord 2.2.5, mais je viens de voir que la version la plus récente est la 2.3.9.9. :rateau:
Je télécharge donc la plus récente.  
N'hésite pas à revenir poster ici en cas de problèmes. 


[edit]Je viens d'installer Abiword 2.3.9.9.  
donc, la version que tu vas télécharger. 
Ce sera plus sûr. [/edit]


----------



## Dominique 33 (10 Novembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réalisé le petit document de démonstration avec AbiWord 2.2.5, mais je viens de voir que la version la plus récente est la 2.3.9.9. :rateau:
> Je télécharge donc la plus récente.
> N'hésite pas à revenir poster ici en cas de problèmes.
> 
> ...




Je viens d'installer la nouvelle version 2.4.1 j'ai essayé effectivement il inserre des photos mais pas les documents fait sous AppleWorks 6, du moins pour le moment mais je le garde je ferai du meilleur travail avec. 
Si l'un d'entre vous l'utilise de quel logiciel incorpore -t-il des graphiques ou autres doc de ce genre dans abiword. Je retour sur Abi le tester peut être que trouverai la solution ! dans ce cas je la transmettrai.
merci  Human-Fly pour ton info


----------



## Dominique 33 (15 Novembre 2005)

SOS
Comment installer le module correcteur orthographique français dans AbiWord

Merci d'avance

Dominique


----------

